
Getting Started With BeepBeep - twampss
http://lethain.com/entry/2009/jul/05/getting-started-with-beepbeep/
======
inklesspen
Looks quite nice, but I'm worried by this post
([http://groups.google.com/group/mochiweb/browse_thread/thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/mochiweb/browse_thread/thread/9c4b8ca9a5ffd327))
which indicates the framework is abandoned.

